# Interesting pump



## Noitoen (Feb 28, 2009)

Going through those old PS magazines, I came across this http://books.google.com/books?id=wyoDAAAAMBAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=pt-PT#PPA156,M1 little oil pump.


----------



## steamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Many small engines use pumps like that one.

Home Shope Machinist ran an article on turning one of those into a wobbler steam engine. ;D

Dave


----------

